# Need 1 experienced angler for Friday



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Leaving Gulf Breeze at 6:30 for edge bottom then troll toward nipple..return around 4-5pm..have three need forth..2012 26' cat twinvee w/ 150's ..all tackle/bait/ice provided $70...pls know the ropes on how to offshore fish..boat is fast and comfortable, plenty of room to fish.
Terry 393.0155


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

always when im working!!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Still have a spot open?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Going anytime soon? Love to join you.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

